

Join NASA return to the moon - wave
http://lro.jhuapl.edu/NameToMoon/

======
gambling8nt
I would say that this isn't really hacker news...but it's actually a fairly
clever social hack to try to calculate how many people are interested in
NASA's return to the moon.

EDIT: It would be nice if the input form were a secure page though.

